# Colour your Life with Mexico



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Bonus Topic. Middle Eastern Colors in Mexico III*


----------



## aracely (Nov 3, 2008)

cool pix, very cool i want to go to mexico more than ever now! thanks


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

isakres said:


>


Wow, I never knew they went as far as puting the Lebanese Cedar tree in their coins. What is this worth and is it still in use?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

aracely said:


> cool pix, very cool i want to go to mexico more than ever now! thanks



You are very welcome Aracely, we need tourists back in Mexico these days....

I really want to go to Bolivia too, I had a thing since I was a child with the Titicaca Lake.....maybe it was the funny name..you name it.....but in my georgraphy class I always though how that big lake could be?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nadini said:


> Wow, I never knew they went as far as puting the Lebanese Cedar tree in their coins. What is this worth and is it still in use?



Hi Nadini,

That is actually a conmemorative gold coin, it represents and honor the libanese migration to Mexico. Its value is almost USD$950 per coin (Gold Centennial).

The Mexican Post office also issues conmemorative stamps about this issue in November. Same for the Lottery, they issue lotery bills with images of the Lebanese immigrants almost every year.

Almost every big city has its Syrio, Palestine or Lebanese social and sports club, these helps to strenght the community and to preserve some traditions despite the distance of the middle east. Outside these clubs, their life occurs as the life of any other Mexicans. All of their sons currently attend the same public or private schools as the rest of the mexicans.......... they love Tacos....but always there will be some time to enjoy some Labne, Hummus, a Kebbeh or a fresh Tabouleh....

I will love to visit Lebanon soon, maybe in my next visit to Greece-Turkey I should take a plane down to Beirut. It will be cool to visit some of those towns where those immigrants came just as Tripoli, Afesdiq, Kartaba, Hai Hamdoub and Beirut...

Cheers! :hi:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ Very interesting, 950$ is worth quite a lot for a coin lol I always knew Mexico had large Lebanese immigrants but not to that extent. Thanks for sharing Amigo.


----------



## rakun (Mar 11, 2007)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Gotta love Guadalajara!
> 
> Man and those Tapatias :drool: The SSC Community herein demands that more pictures of tapatias be posted in this thread! I'm sure we can all agree on that



Sure heres some more average girls from Jalisco state, all of these girls are from small towns near Gdl!  Enjoy.











And also some other girls from northern mexico















Nadini said:


> ^^ Very interesting, 950$ is worth quite a lot for a coin lol I always knew Mexico had large Lebanese immigrants but not to that extent. Thanks for sharing Amigo.


Heres alot of lebanese community, i actually have some lebanese heritage


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nadini said:


> ^^ Very interesting, 950$ is worth quite a lot for a coin lol I always knew Mexico had large Lebanese immigrants but not to that extent. Thanks for sharing Amigo.


You´re welcome Nadini


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

rakun said:


> Sure heres some more average girls from Jalisco state, all of these girls are from small towns near Gdl!  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing those videos, Rakun.....love "tapatías" and "Norteñas"...those Sonoran Girls are just...:drool:

If you ask me where are the prettiest girls in the country, I would say in Sonora, Sinaloa, Jalisco, Chihuahua and Nuevo Leon..... :banana:.....I have a friend that always said that in those states even the daughter of the "Tamalera" is a beauty (No offense and my respect for those hard working women ....it just sounds funny and my friend is a crazy dork)


And I have some Syrian-Lebanese heritage as well.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: Playa del Carmen I*



Playa del Carmen is the Capital of the Mayan Riviera. This once backpacker heaven was just a little fishermen villeage of about 10,000 inhabitants in the 90s, but the boom of Cancun in those years boosted the Mayan Riviera transforming Playa del Carmen in the fastest growing city of the country for many years.

Today Playa del Carmen is up to 110,000 inhabitants, and its trying to define its own personality. Opposite to its sister city Cancun, Playa del Carmen was originally planned to be a low-rise nature-oriented development.

Its famous 5th Ave, (a pedestrian street) is full of unique restaurants, top of the line stores and small boutique hotels. The charm of Playa del Carmen has attracted many people from all over the world and today there is a big international community that already calls playa their home. Italians, Americans, Germans, French, Canadians, Argentineans and Israelis are among the nationalities that can be found in the city giving Playa a Cosmopolitan twist that mix great with its Mayan ancestry.

**Pics from the Net.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: Playa del Carmen Beach Life*

Lets continue our tour into the Top Mexican destination these days,


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: Playa del Carmen Street Life*

After beach time, the crowd moves to the 5th ave for shopping or a nice dinning.....elceltic and electronic sounds fill the atmosphere of the 5th ave giving a unique experience for the tourists.


----------



## mtynlmx (Nov 17, 2008)

very good thread :applause:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Am glad you like it mtynlmx :banana:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Mexico City: Arena Coliseo y la Lucha Libre*

Lets continue our tour to Mex City.

This time we are going to the Arena Coliseo near Mex City Downtown. The Arena is the palace of the Mexican wrestling (la lucha libre). 

There we may find the most popular wrestlers which are considered the Mexican Super Heroes. Recently there was an artistic movement that put the Mexican wrestling in the spotlights again. Those artists find the Mexican Wrestling so Kitsch and colorful that let the wrestling alomst to a Pop icon in Mexico.

Here is the Arena Coliseo and the Lucha Libre,

**Pics from Fernando Lorenzale and lalucha.com / flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guanajuato State: Cervantino Festival*

Picsd taken from another forum (by Marte) Thx dude


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Oaxaca State*

Oaxaca state in the south of Mexico is one of the least developed states of the country. It also hosts one of the biggest native indian populations, is home of the Mezcal (similar to Tequila), and of the famous Guelaguetza festival. Prehispanic architechture can be found in Mitla and Montealban while Post hispanic buildings can be found across Oaxaca City.

Pics from MariaCampanita / Lauraito Oaxaca/ larry & flo / Ilhuicamina / Beppe1977 / Bache / Hopemeng and Teyacapan (Flickr).


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Oaxaca State*

Pics from MariaCampanita / Lauraito Oaxaca/ larry & flo / Ilhuicamina / Beppe1977 / Bache / Hopemeng and Teyacapan (Flickr).


----------



## aracely (Nov 3, 2008)

isakres said:


> You are very welcome Aracely, we need tourists back in Mexico these days....
> 
> I really want to go to Bolivia too, I had a thing since I was a child with the Titicaca Lake.....maybe it was the funny name..you name it.....but in my georgraphy class I always though how that big lake could be?


lol i have been there a couple of times when i went to Peru, its amazing!!! and the name is prety comical...i dont think you can say it without a giggle 

oh and by the way thanks to the pix you have on Xcaret im planning a trip to Cancun next year!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Your welcome Aracely....

I opened a new thread about Cancun and the Riviera Maya in the Citiscapes and Skyline section...maybe you may find some interesting places to visit on your next trip!!...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=898064


Cheers...:cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Nuevo Leon State: San Pedro Garza Garcia*

From old and beautiful Oaxaca lets switch to modern and new Nuevo Leon State.

The city of San Pedro Garza García is actually part of Monterrey´s metro area. The city hosts the headquarters of most of the biggest Mexican Multinationals and the GDP per capita of the county is among the highest in Mexico and Latinamerica (more than USD$30,000 per capita). Luxury and hedonims are two words that fits great with San Pedro Garza.

Lets take a walk through "San Pedro":
Pics taken from the thread "San Pedro En Busca del Lujo" by Avolar Alto


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pics taken from the thread "San Pedro En busca del Lujo" by Avolar Alto


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Nuevo Leon State: San Pedro garza Garcia*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

rakun said:


> Sure heres some more average girls from Jalisco state, all of these girls are from small towns near Gdl!  Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


obviously they have to be cute, most of them are models ! :nuts: 

still, nice thread


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Javi Itzhak.......and yes they have to be cute to be in the model bizz :lol:..


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Baja California Sur State: Loreto*

Loreto is the former capital of "The Californias" (1697-1777 AD). The Californias was the territory that today includes California in the USA and the Baja Californias (North and South) in Mexico. Some Colonial architechture can be find in the area (mainly built by catholic missionarys) as well as Mexican-US southwestern style homes.

Today the town has just 10,000 inhabitants but is a great place for a relaxing vacation. 
Pics by Lucapenti /flickr








Pics by lñauraandfluviosfotos/ flickr








Pics by kenbondi / flickr








Pics by Gaveota / flickr








Pics by edgarmurillo / flickr








Pics by damiansmith / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Baja California Sur State: Loreto*

Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr








Pics by bobcatnorth / flickr


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

San Pedro Garza is mind blowing! Those guys sure know what the good life is all about


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Lovely country (And lovely girls too)


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

MexiQuebecois said:


> San Pedro Garza is mind blowing! Those guys sure know what the good life is all about



They really know what the good life is all about :lol:....till few years ago, San Pedro (and Monterrey City) were one of the safest cities in Mexico....so they were living la dolce vita at its best (expensive cars, bling bling jewelry, mansions, etc :lol


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

WrathChild said:


> Lovely country (And lovely girls too)


:lol: ....thanx dude...and yeah we have some pretties down here too......(and not only the European-like blondies, we have exotic hotties with Indian heritage too!)..


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla State: Puebla City*

The city is also known as "Puebla of the Angels" because of its huge amount of churches across the city. It is said that there's a church almost in every block........maybe the big a amount of religious institutions has made Puebla one of the most conservative societies in Mexico. Puebla also hosts some of the most prestigious private colleges in the country as the UDLA and the Ibero. The big college community gives Puebla a real young-progressive twist that contrsasts with the religious and spiritual atmopsphere of the city.

Puebla is also home of the famous Mole Poblano (Chicken with chocolate sauce) and of some of the most beautiful buildings in the country...

Lets see an explosion of colors and barroque textures in beatiful Puebla...where it seems that more is always more (better)
tere re re








strafjan








refaeldorantes








polycarpio








pepe15








ogal








mirepe








lotusphoto








lopeztamayobiosca








joyvictory








joyvictory








fstrajan








espinofamily








erasmo


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla State: Puebla City*

elizajanecurtis








elmundodelaura















dibiski








cadeva








btoortiz








ableimes















flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla State: Puebla City*

flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








flickr








Credit Pic desertzarzamora flickr


----------



## PoLy_MX (May 11, 2007)

:drool:


nice pics!!!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanx Poly_MX !!


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Me encanta el hilo, pero los foristas mèxicanos deberiamos dejar que los " turistas " de otros foros digan lo bello y maravilloso bla,bla, bla que es nuestro pais ya que dicho por nosotros mismos suena a autocomplacencia and that's no good !!!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

haha...thanks for the comment alessandro......creo que algunos nos apasiona de mas nuestro pais haha...............de cualquier manera, cualquier comentario es bienvenido independientemente de la nacionalidad...well I guess:nuts:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla State: Puebla CIty*

Lets continue our tour through Puebla City....now lets visit the modern districts, some cool design places, and the collegue and street-life in Puebla...


Cheers..

Pic credits: Thoms Flikr. 








Pic credits: Thoms Flikr.








Pic credits: Thoms Flikr.








Pic credits skynorth Flickr








Pic credits skynorth Flickr








Pic credits skynorth Flickr








Pic credits Rats rats rats flickr








Pic credit rainycity flickr








Pic credit nioclaspamphillon flickr








Pic credit nioclaspamphillon flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla Satate: Puebla City*

Pic credit nazaret /flickr








Pic credit misgan / flickr








Pic credit mussl flickr








Pic credit la primeradepuebla flickr








Pic credit joserovirola flickr








Pic credit joserovirola flickr








Pic credit isaacvazquez flickr








Pic credit fotos UDLA flickr








Pic credit flickgirng flickr








Pic credit fido flickr








Pic credit fido flickr








Pic credit fido flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guerrero State: Acapulco*

Lets make a tour through Acapulco City.

A Jet Set spot back in the 60s and in the 70s, Acapulco is trying to re-born from the ashes and trying to compete with newer touristic destinations like Cabo, Vallarta and Cancun.

With almost 700,000 inhabitants and a nice make over, Acapulco is getting back on the national and international scene.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Acapulco
yorch flickr








yorch flickr








tostie flickr








siderivers flickr








netsavagepix flickr








momoztla flickr








jacerdat flickr








fer flickr


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

el eterno Acapulco..


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

Beautiful and amazing!! very nice picturess Isakres xD.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanks the E vid and Erick V....


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Tlaxcala State: Tlaxcala City*

Tlaxcala is one of the smallest states in Mexico (just bigger than the DF) and its capital was, until some years ago, one of the smallest capital cities across the country.

Tlaxcala is fortunatly (or unfortunalty) away of most of the international tourists vacation, and its attractions are pretty limited for the locals and for people from neighboring states like Puebla, State of Mexico, DF and Hidalgo.

Lets make a journey with the following pics that resembles the old and colonial Mexico.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Tlaxcala State: Tlaxcala City*

Spartanpuma / Flickr








imocte / Flickr








carlows / flickr








alexwahburnphotography / flickr








catedraleseiglesias / flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Alexmaldonado








Abogabo








Abogabo








Abogabo








Abogabo / Flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Tlaxcala State: Huamantla and la Malintzin National Park*

jcvalencia flickr








jcvalencia flickr








jcvalencia flickr








jcvalencia flickr








etiennefajardo flickr








sancheztoledano flickr








ommaro flickr


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

ooohhh wow great is beautiful historic center mexico city


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanx Rey Arturo, 

Mexico Citys downtown experienced an "extreme make over" back in 2004. As part of a refurbishing plan sponsored by Mr Carlos Slim, all street vendors were pulled out and relocated into specific buildings, streets were "cleaned" and historical buildings were fully repaired....

Its quite nice to walk across such streets as Moneda......specially on vacations (Spring / Summer) when all the "Defeños" / "Chilangos" leave the city......and you have the whole downtown for you ....plus is pretty safe these days....


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

UNESCO World Heritage Site
Historic Centre of Mexico City and Xochimilco
Mexico

Date of Inscription: 1987
Criteria: (ii)(iii)(iv)(v)
District Federal. Delegations: Cuauhtemoc, Venustiano Carranza et Xochimilco
N19 25 06 W99 07 58
Ref: 412 

Brief Description
Built in the 16th century by the Spanish on the ruins of Tenochtitlan, the old Aztec capital, Mexico City is now one of the world's largest and most densely populated cities. It has five Aztec temples, the ruins of which have been identified, a cathedral (the largest on the continent) and some fine 19th- and 20th-century public buildings such as the Palacio de las Bellas Artes. Xochimilco lies 28 km south of Mexico City. With its network of canals and artificial islands, it testifies to the efforts of the Aztec people to build a habitat in the midst of an unfavourable environment. Its characteristic urban and rural structures, built since the 16th century and during the colonial period; have been preserved in an exceptional manner. 

Tenochtitlán


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Mexico City Historical Downtown II*









laap mx flickr








laap mx flickr








laap mx flickr








laap mx flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Mex City Historic*

yörch flickr








yörch flickr








yörch flickr








yörch flickr


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Ceciliae Flickr








Chanclas Flickr








Christianysergio Flickr








Cucubianita Flickr








Cucubianita Flickr


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

Todos los comentarios son de bien. Extranjeros o nacionales. Yo en especial, que he vivido en EE.UU. desde el '66 y me da gusto saber y conocer los paisajes ciudades de la Republica. gracias


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

You´re welcome Mex Urbano...

De que parte de Mex eres originario? .....I was in Chicago some years ago and met many paisanos that made my staying a bit warmer despite the weather. :lol:..(I think the temparature was just 25F but the wind chill made it way much colder)...


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

i'd like to travel from tijuana to cancún next year. should be a 2-3months trip. does anyone of you know whether there are any cheap buses, trains... i need to figure out how much money i need each month. what are must see places on the road...im more of a ocean type, so i thought to stick for the most time at the seaside, but im also interested in mayan and aztecean cultures. lookin forward


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

That would be cool men....transportation through Mexico is available by bus or plane. Good Quality Train trips are available only for routes like the Chepe (Chihuahua-Copper Canyon-Mochis).

There is no single bus line that covers the entire country (there are many depending on the regions)...you will find all destinations right in the bus station at any town...first class buses are ok...avoid the others (no A/C).

http://hoteles.com.mx/autobuses/ (ADO line is a good choice when travelling in the east).

Low Cost airlines recently hit the Mexican market and you could sometimes find lower prices than in a bus trip. Check it out in:

http://www.interjet.com.mx/?gclid=CPKn2-OMiZwCFRu3sgodsknvXw
http://www.volaris.com.mx/
https://www.vivaaerobus.com/?gclid=CNSzsYONiZwCFQIMswodTE4LZA

Regular Carriers also offered good prices if reserved in advance.
www.mexicana.com/
www.aeromexico.com

Or try in some of this webpages:
www.despegar.com
www.travelocity.com (find hotels and its reviews, sometimes they are a good indicator of the hotel / destination).
www.cheaptickets.com

To find some info about destinations try:

http://www.the-backpacking-site.com/countries/mexico-overview.html
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/mexico/places
http://www.trotamundos.com.mx/index2.php?goto=tablademuestra&pagina=3&criterio=&destino2=177

It could be quite cheap if you skip main touristic destinations..sometimes you can find roustic cabañas in Tulum for almost USD 10 per night "ocean front" ....but if you walk a few steps you may find luxury cabañas for more than USD$300 per night....

If travelling alone it is always pertinent to stay safe and take the regular cautions you would if travelled to any country.... (no Jewerly, No watch, no many cash, etc)..ATMS are available almost everywhere and US dollar is accepted on major touristic sites...try to take your debit / credit card with you and little cash if needed when travelled in small towns (sometimes in those places they dont speak engish either)...........It would be great if you can share the trip with somebody......

Many of the main touristic destinations in Mexico are located in the central pacific and central Mexico to the south....but there are some areas in the north that worths a visit....

Beautiful landscapes could be found in this page: google the thread Mexico Living Nature posted by Marte (is a good one)...or any other thread related to the country....Once you choose your fav destinations...you can start to search for hotels, flights, and reviews....

Cheers dude...hope info was usefull..


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

christoph said:


> i'd like to travel from tijuana to cancún next year. should be a 2-3months trip. does anyone of you know whether there are any cheap buses, trains... i need to figure out how much money i need each month. what are must see places on the road...im more of a ocean type, so i thought to stick for the most time at the seaside, but im also interested in mayan and aztecean cultures. lookin forward


^ Sounds like you will cover a lot of terrain there...just gotta be extremely careful down there. Do not carry too much cash on you and do not give money to those kidz who get pimped to pan-handle late at night. 
BTW, a bottle of pepto won't hurt to bring along....

Great pix*


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Good luck in your trip Christoph.

BTW, don't worry about Fer~Fern's comments, he's just a hispanic in the US that loves to bash Mexico, anyway I recomend you to follow these cities:

*Tijuana - Hermosillo
Hermosillo - Chihuahua
Chihuahua - Monterrey
Monterrey - Guadalajara
Guadalajara - Mexico City
Mexico City - Veracruz 
Veracruz - Cancun*


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> Good luck in your trip Christoph.
> 
> BTW, don't worry about Fer~Fern's comments, he's just a hispanic in the US that loves to bash Mexico, anyway I recomend you to follow these cities:


 
^ Why do you insist that I keep bashing Mejico dude? :bash:

I don't insist that you're a "Closet ****" in denial, or do I?


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Whatever you say Fernando Fernandez, I checked you posts and definately some of them were pretty gay.


----------



## MexiQuebecois (Sep 22, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> Whatever you say Fernando Fernandez, I checked you posts and definately some of them were pretty gay.


Lol I bet you get a thrill out of trolling Fernando. You just won an internet.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

MexiQuebecois said:


> Lol I bet you get a thrill out of trolling Fernando. You just won an internet.


Fernando is the one trolling me mate, mendigo chicano mari.con. :lol:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ Sounds like you will cover a lot of terrain there...just gotta be extremely careful down there. Do not carry too much cash on you and do not give money to those kidz who get pimped to pan-handle late at night.
> BTW, a bottle of pepto won't hurt to bring along....
> 
> Great pix*



Thanx dude........

And yep staying safe is the best way to ensure a gr8 vacation whether you are travelling through Mexico or through another country.......Pepto could be usefull down here if you will be that brave to order "enchiladas, gorditas y "garnachas"...(Spicy Mex food)


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

elbart089 said:


> Fernando is the one trolling me mate, mendigo chicano mari.con. :lol:


:lol: easy dudes.....:grouphug:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

elbart089 said:


> Good luck in your trip Christoph.
> anyway I recomend you to follow these cities:
> 
> *Tijuana - Hermosillo
> ...


^^ I bet it could be a gr8 tour....

Another option is tracking the Pacific Coast, (bus)*Tijuana-Rosarito Beach*-*Loreto-La Paz-Los Cabos*. (Ferry) *Mazatlan*. (Bus) Riviera Nayarit, *Puerto Vallarta*, Chamela Bay, Tamarindo/ Boca de Iguanas Bay, Barra de Navidad, *Playa de Oro, Manzanillo*, *Colima*, Comala, Colima Volcano National Park, Mazamitla, *Guadalajara*, Tequila, *Morelia, Mex City, Acapulco*, Coyuca de Benitez, Zipolite / Mazunte, *Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca*, Mitla, Montealban, *Tuxtla Gutierrez*, San Cristobal de las Casas, Palenque, Bacalar, Tulum, Playa del Carmen, *Cancun.*

**Those cities in *bold* have an airport (Low Cost, regular Carriers). Still, you could reach the othrr cities flying to the closest one marked in bold, and then take a cab or a bus to your final destination. (i.e. To reach playa del carmen, you can take a flight to Cancun and then a bus to Playa).

:cheers:


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> Whatever you say Fernando Fernandez, I checked you posts and definately some of them were pretty gay.


 
^ Hey Clo-Ho (Please see post #122 for full description) it seems that some of my post arouse you for some reason. You're a bit weird and creepy, so let's just leave it at. Besides you are ruining this great thread by isakres,  it would suck to have it get locked because of your insecurities, Mate!


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

thx for all the information. seems to be very useful to me. i didn't know that had low-fare flights in mexico as well. i thought about maybe skipping the northern part of mexico region tijuana, and thus spend more time in central mex and yucatán. do you by chance knoe whether there ar echeap flights to cuba as well? chris


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Mexicana offers daily non stop flights to Havana from Cancun (USD$250 + taxes) and from Mex City (USD$350 + taxes) round trip.....

www.mexicana.com

More pics from Mexican coastal cities can be found in the following link:
http://www.abrahamlevy.com/ 

Abraham Levy traveled alone across the Mexican Coast (Pacific, Gulf and the Caribbean) using only a kayak. That was a budget trip...no buses, no planes, no hotels, and fed by the locals of those beaches he arrived.....:lol:..jk.....A quite interesting story indeed....


Hope you enjoy your trip :nocrook:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Queretaro State: Queretaro City / Juriquilla*

Queretaro is a state located in Central Mexico. His Capital, Queretaro City was the cradle of Mexicos Independence from Spain, since the rebellion was planned here by Doña Josefa Ortiz de Dominguez "La Corregidora".

During the Colonial period Querétaro was not a province or intendencia as the rest of the states but a corregimiento de letras, which was a sort of Special Administrative Region. This led to a discussion about including Querétaro as a state in the 1824 Constitution of Mexico, however the robust economy of Querétaro, and hence its capacity to generate enough revenues, was what finally convinced the deputies. The city was also proclaimed Capital of the country in 1847 when the American troops invaded Mexico City. On May 30, 1848 the treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo was signed here, by which Mexico ceded half of its territory to the United States.

In 1867 the army of the Mexican Empire leaded by Emperor Maximilian the First, fight with the republican troops comanded by Benito Juarez here in Queretaro resulting in the execution of Maximilian the First in the Cerro de las Campanas.

Following the Mexican Revolution, the victorious forces assembled themselves in Querétaro, where they drafted on February 5, 1917 the Constitution that remains in force to the present.

Queretaro was a host city in the FIFA World Cup 1986.

The state is a quite calm place, with no civil unrest, low crime and a high standard of living. This has attracted many immigrants from other parts of Mexico (particularly the Federal District, the state of Mexico and Guanajuato), as well as investments from abroad (notably the U.S., South Korea and European countries). Recently Queretaro became an aeronautical cluster and has attracted many industries looking for its qualified labor force and good living standards.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Queretaro State: Queretaro City / Juriquilla*

bacteriano








dieqro








dieqro








resmesonsantarosasm








okvaifotoarteaga


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Queretaro State: Queretaro City / Juriquilla*

flavendimia








flavendimia








rcasillasv








misionjuriquilla








bacteriano








bacteriano


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

isakres said:


> flavendimia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ Oh my! :happy:

...all is missing is some white lace lingerie! :drool:

Don't you think so Elbart (Clo-Ho) :| !!!!!!!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Like you would care about that :|

Anyway, Fernando aren`t you surpriced that those towns seem to have running water!, wow, who would`ve thought so huh?


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

elbart089 said:


> Like you would care about that :|
> 
> Anyway, Fernando aren`t you surpriced that those towns seem to have running water!, wow, who would`ve thought so huh?


^ Wow dude, have some dignity and respect for yourself and a great city in Mexico! hno: You're such a lost cause....


----------



## memoqro (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, amazing contribution of Querétaro ,photos of my colleagues would be important to put the area of Queretaro historical Downtown, kay: greetings


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ Wow dude, have some dignity and respect for yourself and a great city in Mexico! hno: You're such a lost cause....



You both are totally nuts lol...

This is for you guys, whether you really LIKE her, or you want TO BE like her (a miss Queretaro pageant).....:|...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

memoqro said:


> wow, amazing contribution of Querétaro ,photos of my colleagues would be important to put the area of Queretaro historical Downtown, kay: greetings


Thx man...later I will post some pics of Queretaro Downtown. kay:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Chiapas State: Oventic*










memovazquez








pawlisssimo








elpappo








elpappo








michaelramallah








nictephoto








elpappo








elpappo


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Mexico City, Santa Fe District*

Lets take a walk across the financial district of Mex City!...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Mex City, Santa Fe District*


----------



## Tiramisú (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow! Awesome thread! I clicked on your signature, but I wasn't expecting this at all. You have really managed to capture the essence of Mexico.... 
I really enjoyed it. Hope to visit Mexico some day!!! 

Saludos!


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Isakres, how are you, I have to said that this is the most interesting thread about Mexico that I've ever seen...really exciting, awesome pics, interesting info, all in general; fantastic...good job

Reading, I discovered that you like Queretaro; you have good taste  

I will be pending of your thread...kay:...kay:


----------



## AndresJG (Aug 21, 2009)

WOW, just plain BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!! (Tiramisú, GB Great and Andres JG) glad you enjoy it......... I have forgotten this thread lol......


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Chihuahua State: Casas Grandes & Colonia Juarez*

Colonia Juarez is a small town located in the northwestern part of the state. The town was settled by a bunch of Mormon pioneers back in 1888 and some years later hundreds of immigrants from Utah (mormons) join the surrounding areas to establish their own towns.

By the beginning of the 20th century, the Mexican Revolution resulted in the exodus of the colonists of the region. Some left permanently, but some others return after a few years.

Colonia Juarez is famous for its peach and apple orchards as well as its cattle ranches. Residents are mainly farmers and created a progressive and wealthy society that used to have a calm tranquil life till the drug war hit the zone back in 2007.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Chihuahua State: Colonia Juarez*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Chihuahua State: Colonia Juarez*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Chihuahua State: The Mennonites*

The Road to Mexico 
Six elders from Manitoba and Saskatchewan made a long exploratory trek to Mexico in 1921. Hardy, common sense farmers, these six men travelled great distances throughout the hot, dry and often mountainous terrain of Mexico, at times travelling by mule on the edge of cliffs and through deep ravines. They carefully assessed the land that the Mexican government in its turn was offering for development. After much searching, they returned home with good news. 

On March 1, 1922, just as the winter snows were beginning to melt, the first group of Old Colony Manitoban Mennonites began a long train ride to Mexico. They cross the Canadian praires, Minnessota, Nebraska, South Dakota, Kansas, Texas and New Mexico...almost the same route the Canadian Geese fly each year for their annual migration.

Throughout the years, the Mennnonite comunities of CHihuahua built a very closed society based in some farming activities and their religious beliefs.....they bring us the famous Menonita Cheese / Chihuahua Cheese and gave us some of the best apples nationwide.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Chihuahua State: The Mennonites*


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Great information Isakres, the Mennonite culture is very traditional in chihuahua, are people very quiet, hardworking; intelligent, good-looking, etc...besides, their cheese and sausages are realy delicious...special mention, women are beauties, all speak german, french, english and spanish...very interesting region, besides their typical cowboy or farmer attire, I want to return to Chihuahua...

Chihuahua has a lot of secrets to reveal and share us...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

These pictures speak for themselves. 
Simply amazing !
This thread shows how colorful Mexico is and how varied in terms of culture and race.

___________________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## Erick-V (Jan 7, 2006)

OMG ! I've fallen in love with Colonia Juarez! It looks very nice and peacefull, it's a tragedy that drugs had brought war and conflicts to this region. Nevertheless, its buildings are very interesting and the town seems very colorful, pretty nice =)

Thanks for showing those hidden places of México Isakres!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ Thanks guys (GB Great, Capricorn, Erick V).....:hi:

Hopefully the quiet clear days of Colonia Juarez will return sooner or later......


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Our lady of Guadalupe and the Posadas.*



Before the Christmas season "officially" begins on December 16, day when the first Posada takes place, Mexicans join together for the festivities of Our Lady of Guadalupe, on December 12. 

On this date, thousands of the faithful from around the country make the most important pilgrimage of the year to the Basílica of Guadalupe, in Mexico City, where the miraculous image of la Virgen Morena is kept.


Basílica de Guadalupe

On the day before the great celebration, thousands and thousands of people start to arrive. Many of them make the trip from their place of origin by bicycle. Trucks follow them to provide assistance and for them to have a place to rest if necessary. I was very moved when I saw all these riders, mainly men, tirelessly riding their bikes kilometer after kilometer, with their hearts set on seeing la Morenita - our Lady of Guadalupe. The monumental atrium of more than 46 thousand square meters begins to fill up. 

Some of the pilgrims arrive on their knees as a sign of their enormous devotion and gratitude for a favor received.

There are many groups of dancers and musicians that have come to offer their art to the Virgin.

By nighttime, the atrium is filled to bursting with pilgrims. People of all ages and of all regions of the country gather together, physically as well as spiritually. 

A mass is officiated inside the Basilica and it is at this moment that you could really feel the warmth and spiritual richness of the people. 

Although it is in the Basílica de Guadalupe where the most important rituals and celebrations of this special date take place, there are fiestas all over the country in Honor of Mexico's Patron Saint. 


Matachines Dance

Practically everywhere where there is an altar to the Virgin, a special celebration is held on her day. 

By the early hours of the morning, in every niche and cranny of the country, the burst of fire crackers is heard and their brilliant lights crown this great fiesta dedicated to the Mother of all Mexicans...Our Lady of Guadalupe.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Posadas*

In Mexico, the Christmas holidays begin unofficially with the saint's day of Our Lady of Guadalupe. But can decorations appear anytime after the Day of the Dead on November 2.

The festivities are in full swing with the beginning of the posadas — celebrated each evening from December 16 to 24. They are, in fact, a novenario — nine days of religious observance based on the nine months that Maria carried Jesus in her womb.

The posadas re-enact Mary and Joseph's cold and difficult journey from Nazareth to Bethlehem in search of shelter; in Spanish, the word means "lodging."

Traditionally, a party is held each night in a neighborhood home. At dusk, guests gather outside the house with children dressed as shepherds, angels and sometimes, Mary and Joseph. An angel leads the procession, followed by Mary and Joseph or by guests carrying their images. The adults follow, carrying lighted candles.

The "pilgrims" sing a song asking for shelter, and the hosts sing a reply, finally opening the doors to the guests and offering hot ponche, fried rosette cookies known as buñuelos, steaming hot tamales and other festive foods.

The party ends with a piñata in the shape of the Christmas star.

The last posada, held on December 24, is followed by midnight mass, a tradition that lives on in countless Mexican towns and cities.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Pillgrimage to the "Basilica" of our Lady of Guadalupe*
Nasa








Hiperkarma








Bunaen
















Cesarro


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Matachines Dance / Pillgrimage to the "Basilica"*
divergentlearner








fvaldes








Pablo Aburto


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla State: Cuetzalan*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla State: Cuetzalan*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Puebla State: Cuetzalan*


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Wooooow....nice places, Cuetzalan looks like a Medieval Town, realy special...

Quintana Roo, nice place too, nice people, nice life, all nice...awesome Playa del Carmen...great shots:cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thanx GBGreat!..glad you like it .....

Cuetzalan is a nice surprise for me too..........a small charmy town right in the cloud forests of the Sierra Madre Oriental............


----------



## addison (Feb 8, 2010)

I have heard about the Mexican lifestyle of being a more down to earth than many other lifestyles in different places. :nuts: This is the first time I got to see the beauty of the nature and the people there. I am obliged to have come across this awesome pictures. :banana: I would appreciate it if you keep the flow of such pictures unaltered over here. :lol:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

addison said:


> I have heard about the Mexican lifestyle of being a more down to earth than many other lifestyles in different places. :nuts: This is the first time I got to see the beauty of the nature and the people there. I am obliged to have come across this awesome pictures. :banana: I would appreciate it if you keep the flow of such pictures unaltered over here. :lol:


Thanks Addison, glad u like it..................I´ll keep the pics coming ...........


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Yucatan State: Chichen Itza & Valladolid*



The ancient Mayan capital of Chichen Itza is an archaeological zone in the eastern region of the state of Yucatan. Its about 2 hour ride from Merida, and 1:30 Hours from the beach resort of Cancun.

The Maya originated around 3,000 years ago in present-day Guatemala, Honduras, Belize and Mexico. 

The Mayan empire flourished in the southern regions from around 250 AD to 900 AD. The empire in the south collapsed around 900 AD. No one knows the reason.....

Scholars have suggested, among other reasons, disease, political upheaval, overpopulation or drought. But while the empire in the south waned, that in the north, especially in the Yucatan, flourished until the Spanish conquests of the 16th century AD.......Maya descendants can be founded all over the Yucatán these days.....

The Maya were very skilled farmers and also created a very sophisticated written language; some think it might have been the first written language native to the Americans. The Maya also developed social class system which was a well-ordered and carried on trade throughout a network of cities that went as far south as Panama and as far north as Central Mexico. 

Mathematicians, their number system included the concept of zero, an idea unknown to the old Greeks, expert mathematicians themselves. The Maya used their mathematical knowledge along with celestial observations to finesse a calendar created by the Olmec which is a culture from the Mexican Gulf Coast and to create monuments to observe and commemorate movements of the moon, the sun, and Venus

Chichen Itza was declared a World Heritage Site by the UNESCO and one of the Seven New World Wonders will take you back in time to the pre-Hispanic era. At El Castillo (also known as the of Pyramid of Kukulcan), a natural phenomenon occurs each year during the spring equinox: the sunlight creates a shadow image of a plumed serpent descending down the pyramid’s stairs. ¿Is this light and shadow image just a simple coincidence?..........the Anthropologist dont think so.........the pyramid has 91 steps on each of its 4 sides, plus one aditional step at the very top of the Pyramid........(a place reserved for the warlocks) ...the sum of all the steps totals 365 which equals a full calendar year.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Yucatan State: Chichen Itza & Valladolid*



Valladolid is a small, pleasant colonial town halfway between Mérida and Cancún just next to Chichén Itza. The city's economy is based on commerce and small-scale manufacturing. There is a large cenote in the center of town and a couple more 4km (2 1/2 miles) down the road to Chichén. Not far away are the intriguing ruins of Ek Balam, the flamingo-infested waters of Río Lagartos, and the sandy beaches of Holbox

Right in the heart of the Maya, Valladolid just shows the Post Hispanic side of the zone, just as CHichén shows the pre-hispanic history of the county.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Yucatán State: CHichén Itza & Valladolid*

Credits to the authors.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Yucatan State: CHichen Itza & Valladolid*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Yucatan State: CHichen Itza & Valladolid*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Yucatan State: Chichen Itza & Valladolid*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Yucatán State: Chichen Itza & Valladolid*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Xvr (Dec 1, 2005)

Excelentes fotos gracias por ponerlas aquí... Son muy buenas muestras de lo que es México.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thx wey........que bueno que te gustaron las pics...


Cheers...


----------



## plph56 (Feb 12, 2010)

Love the pics, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

You´re Welcome plph56...:hi:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*San Luis Potosi State: The Cave of Swallows and Taamul Waterfall*



The Cave of Swallows is a pit in San Luis Potosi State (NE) with free fall of almost 400m in its deepest point. Its the 2nd deepest in Mexico. Its a heaven for Extreme Sports lovers (parachute and rapelling).

Taamul waterfall is located near the Cave of Swallows (and in the zone of Xilitla, 1st page).


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*San Luis P State: Cave of Swallows*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*San Luis State: Cave of Swallows*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*San Luis State: Taamul Waterfall*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Great pix Chub!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thx bud


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, isakres.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Gracias Che...

Que bueno que te gustaron.....


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

pls more ppl (girls)


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Aan said:


> pls more ppl (girls)


 ^^ Oh great now Isakres will post pix of himself in Speedo's... hno: Rated W (wrong)... :lol:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ haha you are crazy chob.......

Its not speedo nor zunga time........................ibut its beach time.....let me see what i have...








---


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Michoacan State: Maruata and Nexpa*



Lets take our backpack and lets go to the undeveloped coast of Michoacan right in the Southern Pacific shores.

Maruata and Nexpa are famous among surfers, some tournaments are actually held in Nexpa each year...and the place is prefered for those looking for non touristic beaches with a cool atmosphere....

















----


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Maruata and Nexpa*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pics from Flickr...thx to Marko from the South, Rasta & Friends.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

isakres, which is you in the pix above???


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

None dude....Pictures of me only in post your picture ;P


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: Cancun*




Cancun has been the most important touristic destination in Mexico over the past 30 years. 

It was fully planned and created by the Mexican government in the late 1970's , and now receives millions of tourists from Northamerica and the rest of the world, each year.....it is a spring breakers paradise, a place for those who are looking sea, sun and fun. Tons of nightclubs (maybe some of the best nationwide), nice hotels (loved Me by Melia and Le Blanc hotels) and really good restaurants are available all over the place.

Despite the rise of the Mayan Riviera and Playa del Carmen, Cancun will always be Cancun and actually the city its evolving into a world class city. With more than 500,000 inhabitants Cancun was facing a construction boom of highrises, and upscale projects in the past 5 years ........Marinas, Golf Courses, Financial Centers, luxury condos are rising and trying to keep Cancun on the map.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: Cancun*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: Cancun*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: Cancun*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

^^ Keep em' cummin Chubs... Me likes Cancun a lot! btw, we are waiting for you're pix in a zunga while chillin' at your last beach trip, eh! :lol:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun...*

Now some pics of Cancun at SpringBreak ****** style

------


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Cancun*



Spring Break ****** style ;P´´
-


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Que buen thread abriste, recién lo estoy viendo y como lo he disfrutado.
Que gran diversidad hay en este país.
Saludos


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Gracias man, que bueno que lo disfrutaste..

Glad you enjoyed it.


Cheers,


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Chihuahua State: Creel*



Creel is a small town located some hours west of Chihuahua City, right in the Sierra Madre.

The best way to reach Creel is by Train (Chepe line). "The Chepe" runs across the Sierra Madre Occidental and the Tarahumara Region offering a unique journey with wonderful natural sightseengs.



---


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

The quiet town of Creel, CH.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Tarahumara Girls Playing








Copper Canyon


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

--------------


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Tulum*


Thx to the Om and Mezzanine staff for the pics.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Tulum*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guanajuato City*

Lets take another tour over the central plains of Mex...................cheers buds.

*Guanajuato*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guanajuato*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guanajuato*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guanajuato*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guanajuato*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Guanajuato*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Durango State: Villa del Oeste*



Pics from Eduardo Najera and from the net,


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## SqueezeDog (Sep 6, 2009)

cool!

where is these places on the map?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^

Durango is in the west / northwest of the country, and Villa del Oeste is just a few miles away of the Capital Durango City....let me see if I find some map...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

edited---


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

dannyboy said:


> Segundo lugar del mundo con mas peliculas filmadas despues de Hollywood.






dannyboy said:


> unas fotos mas
> 
> *by Lebrak*
> 
> ...



Algunas otras fotos de Villa de Oeste.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*Chupaderos, Durango.*



dannyboy said:


> Villas del Oeste esta a 7 Kilometros al norte de la ciuda de Durango en el Kilometro 12 de la carretera 45.
> Villas del Oeste no esta habitado, es solo un set en el pueblo Chupaderos, que si esta habitado.
> 
> La razon por la cual se ve descuidado es para dejar el campo libre para hacer los cambios necesarios para cada projecto,
> ...


^^Another old west town. Chupaderos Durango.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

I like this song from the old west.... It's perfect with the photos shown here...


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ gracias por compartir las fotos y el video Rey...kay:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Oaxaca State: La Costa Chica*

The Costa Chica Oaxaqueña is the region between the Sierra Madre and the southwestern Pacific Coast of the state.

The region includes such places like Pinotepa Nacional National Park, Juchitán, La Boquilla, El Ciruelo and a bunch of villeages with less than 5,000 inhabitants spreaded across the Sierra and the Beach line. The Costachiquenses (People from the Costa Chica) are mainly farmers, ranchers and fishermen....many of them used to work in the Coffee plantations located in the Sierra Madre of Oaxaca. It is in the middle of the road from Acapulco to Puerto Escondido, so it is easy to reach the villeages by car.......cool virgin beaches and small villeages with nice sceneries are among the best attractions of the area........lets take a tour over the Costa Chica.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Oaxaca State: La Costa Chica*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Oaxaca State: La Costa Chica*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pics from Israel Reyes


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pics from the net


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

isakres said:


> Pics from Israel Reyes



^ Hey Chubz, are those pix from Panama or something?


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

^^ Hi Fern~Fern*, the pics are from Mexico.

I think they are from La costa chica de Oaxaca or maybe Guerrero.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Thats right amigoendf........those pics are from la costa chica de Oaxaca.
Cant remember the town name but maybe is Maria Morelos or El Ciruelo in Oaxaca.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

isakres said:


>


^^where is there :?






In Mexico, dances, plays, enjoy, grow and develop "las Chilenas", even today with considerable force in the region of the Costa Chica of Guerrero and Oaxaca states, with a somewhat stronger presence in the latter, interpreting Chilean and up in other regions, especially in the southern Sierra or Sierra de Miahuatlán, directly connected to the coast, though particular styles and different allocations instrumental.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Rey_Arturo said:


> ^^where is there :?
> 
> .


Its Pinotepa Nacional, Oax


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Aguascalientes City.*



Aguascalientes city is the state capital of Aguascalientes and it was known because of its large textile industry since some decades ago. It was also famous (among Mexicans at least) because of its San Marcos Fair, maybe the most important fair in the country.

The San Marcos Fair was tied initially to the "vendimia" (harvesting of grapes), but now it is a touristic attraction associated with bullfighting, **** fighting, "palenques", "Charrerías" and its vibrant nightlife.

The city is another middle size colonial city in the central plains between the more touristic cities of Zacatecas and Guanajuato. It is the 11th largest city and one of the cities with the highest growing rates of the country.........over the last years, Aguascalientes has evolved into an important manufacturing center and is beginning to make a name as an industrial power in the country. Even some important companies such as Nissan de México has already chosen Aguascalientes as its HQ instead traditional Industrial cities like Mex City, Guadalajara and Monterrey. Texas Instruments, Toyota, and some robotic companies have assembly factories in the city as well..........


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Ixtapa*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Later I will post some pics of Zihuatanejo..


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

...still waiting!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

isakres said:


> Glad you like it dude...
> 
> las fotos del BPM las tome de internet, de la pagina oficial..........en realidad lo recomiendo mucho.......se pone fregonisisimo, dj's muy buenos y el ambiente super cool...........
> 
> ...


I've seen videos of BPM fest it looks like Ibiza but in Mexico. 

Hey do you have any pics of la huasteca potosina? My dad told me about this place, I looked it up on flickr & was BLOWN AWAY!


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ Yeap I have posted some pics from la Huasteca Potosina..cant remember the page, but already posted pics of Taamul, the Swallows Cave and Xilitla and all of them are located in La Huasteca Potosina.


And yeap.....................if you like techno / electronic music and everything that goes with it, you will love the BPM fest........


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

isakres said:


> ^^ Yeap I have posted some pics from la Huasteca Potosina..cant remember the page, but already posted pics of Taamul, the Swallows Cave and Xilitla and all of them are located in La Huasteca Potosina.
> 
> 
> And yeap.....................if you like techno / electronic music and everything that goes with it, you will love the BPM fest........


Ohhh I'm sorry, there just so many pages Itll take me years to find it. Ill search later!

Yess, house/techno/electronic music is my preferred choice of music.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Yess, house/techno/electronic music is my preferred choice of music.



Me 2......love house music.......


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

These are some videos of the BPM fest in Playa del Carmen btw.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

This is from 2009...it was so freaking cool.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Hed Kandi


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Monterrey*

Climbing and Hellow Fest in La Huasteca.

Pics of Delapola.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Monterrey*

The Barrio Antiguo by Guerry.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Monterrey*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Monterrey*

Pics from the net
Paseo Santa Lucia








Daft Punk concert in La Arena


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pics from the net
Far West Rodeo








Miravalle building








Huasteca, Atirantado.


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Una aportación


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice shots of el Marco Mueseum (that's el Marco isnt it?) and Paseo Santa Lucia, Lagunero. Thx for sharing. Are you living here in the city?


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi, No i´m living in Torreon, Coah. sometimes i use to go to Mty. I like to visit the Marco museum.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Got it ................also like The Marco Museum, such a great design (i guess is a Legorreta) with nice art galleries.

Recommend you the MUNE and the Mex History Museum. Both are close to the Marco Museum right in the Santa Lucia Riverwalk and worth a visit kay:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Monterrey rocks :rock::rock:


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Ya me siento tranquilo porque vi mujeres...Puedo dormir tranquilo. 


P.D Que se me hace que isakres es tigre nomas subiste una foto del universitario...ya confieza que tu no eres rayado man...


----------



## Webmasters (May 26, 2010)

Wow! what a place......really wonderful and amazing views and i think i must plan to be there.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Mr Equis said:


> Monterrey rocks :rock::rock:


:rock: kay:



Rey_Arturo said:


> Ya me siento tranquilo porque vi mujeres...Puedo dormir tranquilo.
> 
> 
> P.D Que se me hace que isakres es tigre nomas subiste una foto del universitario...ya confieza que tu no eres rayado man...


haha no te equivoques...aunque me deshereden, soy Rayado de hueso colorado...lo mejor viene al final 




Webmasters said:


> Wow! what a place......really wonderful and amazing views and i think i must plan to be there.


gld you like it  you should visit us some day..

-


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

This is great!

I love Mexico. Some of the pics remind me of Yemen for some reason.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Zacatecas*

Zacatecas panoramic view
Scroll right >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Zacatecas*

Pic from Andrew / Zmxelectriclife


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Zacatecas*

Pics from Corcega and Charlieandsnoopi


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Pics from Andrew Willms


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Zacatecas*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

ProudArabian said:


> This is great!
> 
> I love Mexico. Some of the pics remind me of Yemen for some reason.


Thx dude,

Maybe both countries had great ancient cultures and still try to preserve its traditions in some way.......

Love traditional cities like Zacatecas or Sana'a, Yemen. So exotic and exciting cities :cheers:


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Zacatecas looks amazing


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

I love Zacatecas. !!!!


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Zacatecas es una de las ciudades mas hermosas de México..Yo tengo el privilegio de conocerla y realmente me encanto he ido como 4 veces y no me termina de aburrir, su gente la comida y sobre todo sus mujeres madre mia es de lo mejor que vi en México las tienen bien guardadas aunque eso si son mochas...Pero encanta Zacatecas si pueden no duden en vistarlo.

Saciamorbos como diria Loret de Mola: En Zacatecas encontre el clon de Erika Peña Coss...


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

wonderful Zacatecas, very interesting city and so Colonial, its architecture is amazing....


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Mr Equis said:


> Zacatecas looks amazing


it *is* really amazing :yes:




Vencedoresdesierto said:


> I love Zacatecas. !!!!


Me too wey, charming city.




Rey_Arturo said:


> Zacatecas es una de las ciudades mas hermosas de México..Yo tengo el privilegio de conocerla y realmente me encanto he ido como 4 veces y no me termina de aburrir, su gente la comida y sobre todo sus mujeres madre mia es de lo mejor que vi en México las tienen bien guardadas aunque eso si son mochas...Pero encanta Zacatecas si pueden no duden en vistarlo.
> 
> Saciamorbos como diria Loret de Mola: En Zacatecas encontre el clon de Erika Peña Coss...


Que fregon que has ido 4 veces we, yo solo he ido una vez y me ha fascinado la ciudad.....las mujeres son morenazas hermosas........lol con el clon de Erika Peña Coss...




GBgreat said:


> wonderful Zacatecas, very interesting city and so Colonial, its architecture is amazing....


Yeap the architechture is amazing, my fav building is the Cathedral......what a work!.........Im not sure if it is Barroque style.....but its breathless...


----------



## oswald123 (Sep 10, 2007)

mexico is a nice city,i love it


----------



## sehnazjoshep (Jun 19, 2010)

All photos of Mexico city are very nice and beautiful. Isakres, you have done a great work by sharing these all photos of different places of Mexico city. Really Mexico is a very lovely city.


----------



## alarm35m (Nov 22, 2008)

isakres said:


>


The second pic is of Plateros....the town with the 3rd most important Catholic pilgramige site in Mexico.


----------



## alarm35m (Nov 22, 2008)

What I find exciting about this city is it's rescent development....they just finished a great Plaza called Plaza Bicentenario where they built underground parking to hopefully one day make the center pedestrian...the inside of the Cathedral is being finished to regain its former baroque glory...I think they will unveil it this sunday....plus they buil a whole new comple called Ciudad Gobierno where all the city government officed will be moved to....the new developing district called Ciudad Argentum which means Silver in Greek and reference to the history of the city...and to top it off many colonial monuments are being renovated....built underground tunnels and UNESCO is building one of it's 4 Category 2 offices in the historic center.


----------



## JCRdz (Apr 29, 2010)

Mexico is simply Beautiful.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

alarm35m said:


> What I find exciting about this city is it's rescent development....they just finished a great Plaza called Plaza Bicentenario where they built underground parking to hopefully one day make the center pedestrian...the inside of the Cathedral is being finished to regain its former baroque glory...I think they will unveil it this sunday....plus they buil a whole new comple called Ciudad Gobierno where all the city government officed will be moved to....the new developing district called Ciudad Argentum which means Silver in Greek and reference to the history of the city...and to top it off many colonial monuments are being renovated....built underground tunnels and UNESCO is building one of it's 4 Category 2 offices in the historic center.



Intereseting projects alarm35m, thx for sharing..


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

JCRdz said:


> Mexico is simply Beautiful.





sehnazjoshep said:


> All photos of Mexico city are very nice and beautiful. Isakres, you have done a great work by sharing these all photos of different places of Mexico city. Really Mexico is a very lovely city.



Thx guys kay:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo: Pueblo Sacbe*

Pueblo Sacbe is an ecological community settled just 5 minutes away of Playa del Carmen, right in the lush mayan jungles.

The community define themselves as a sustainable community in balance with their environment. They have their own "Master condominuim project" (maybe made in co joint with the authorities) designed to conserve the jungle and preserve their natural water system. They have almost no electricity (they want it that way), and the streets are made from sand and stones. They have a theather where some performances are made for the villagears and foreigners, they have their own coffee shop where you can have a cup of the local coffee and you just can swin over all the cenotes spreaded around the villeage.

In the mornings, there are some yoga and reiki sessions and you can even join some of their "sensorama" sessions where you "connect" with the rest of the participants.The experience is amazing and the place really worths a visit,

Lets take a tour over Pueblo Sacbe.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Quintana Roo State: PUeblo Sacbe*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Pueblo Sacbe*


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

--_>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Baja California Sur State: Los Cabos*

Cabo became a hotspot for Mexican and West Americans / Canadians tourists since some years ago, but recently the place has become a jet set favorite destination.

Now lets see some beach / nightlife in Cabo. 
Nikki Beach Cabo San Lucas, Passion Me by Melia, One & Only Palmilla, Pangaea, Pink Kitty.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

no ps asi como no me voy poner contento al visitar este thread, con pura reinita


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

*Independence, Freedom, VIVA MEXICO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



























































































Y las mejores a mi punto de vista...



















*Independence, Freedom, VIVA MEXICO 200 YEARS OF LIFE*


----------



## GBgreat (Feb 4, 2009)

Ahora solo quedan los recuerdos de tan memorable celebración...increible por cierto


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Muy buena coleccion de fotos Rey....i have forgotten this thread!.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

isakres said:


> Muy buena coleccion de fotos Rey....i have forgotten this thread!.


TENQUIUUUU BERY MUUUCHHE...


----------



## mariaclarie (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Rey_Arturo said:


> TENQUIUUUU BERY MUUUCHHE...


llur guelcom!!! XD


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice pics mariaclarie of Mex City, Did you take those pics?,


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)




----------

